# Missing app store icon - iphone 3g



## JackF

Does anyone here know how to get the App Store icon back onto an iphone?


----------



## uPhone

Where did it go? Did you delete it somehow? Flick to the right to see if it's been moved to another Home Screen page.

You might have to restore your iPhone on iTunes. You can do this (as a last resort - all of your content will be lost I believe) by plugging in your iPhone. On iTunes, under the Summary tab, click restore.


----------



## JackF

alright, to get it back i might just go ahead and restore
is there anything i should be aware of losing before i do this? - ie things i can't replace

thanks a lot!


----------



## uPhone

JackF said:


> alright, to get it back i might just go ahead and restore
> is there anything i should be aware of losing before i do this? - ie things i can't replace
> 
> thanks a lot!


If you're sure that you can't get it back, a restore will reset the device to it's factory settings. So all of your content such as contacts, mail, SMS will be gone. I'm not sure if your photos taken with the camera will be deleted, probably. And of course the iPod content can be easily restored with a sync from iTunes. 

Basically a restore will put it to the condition it was in when you first turned it on.


----------



## Flipstar

uPhone said:


> If you're sure that you can't get it back, a restore will reset the device to it's factory settings. So all of your content such as contacts, mail, SMS will be gone. I'm not sure if your photos taken with the camera will be deleted, probably. And of course the iPod content can be easily restored with a sync from iTunes.
> 
> Basically a restore will put it to the condition it was in when you first turned it on.


Uhmmmm not entirely true. If you sync before you do a restore a small backup is made. It may not include media files, but it does make a backup of your mail settings, notes, call history, text messages, etc.


----------



## meall

I would try a reboot before: hold the power button (top) for 10 seconds until you see a shutdown slide. Slide it. Then click the power again and it should reboot, then see. 

That said, it is the first time I saw someone erase a factory icons. They are not erasable by user normally...


----------



## uPhone

Flipstar said:


> Uhmmmm not entirely true. If you sync before you do a restore a small backup is made. It may not include media files, but it does make a backup of your mail settings, notes, call history, text messages, etc.


I had to factory reset my iPhone 1st Gen once and it deleted everything (including SMS/contents etc.) I guess the newer versions of iTunes change that.

Although that kind of defeats the purpose of a factory restore :lmao:


----------



## Flipstar

uPhone said:


> I had to factory reset my iPhone 1st Gen once and it deleted everything (including SMS/contents etc.) I guess the newer versions of iTunes change that.
> 
> Although that kind of defeats the purpose of a factory restore :lmao:


Maybe because your 1st gen was hacked?

Like I said... It's a backup. You can choose to revert back to backup state or start fresh.


----------



## JackF

alright, i'll have to wipe it clean then...


----------



## MaJESTYVaYOH

*Enable App Store icon on iPhone 3Gs*

Go to setting > General > Restrictions > Installing Apps (touch to ON). Enjoy...


----------



## brooke1371

*missing apps store*

I found my missing app store icon inside my lifestyles icon. 
I returned it to the home screen by holding it down and then dragging it out.

When it wasn't on my homescreen, I could also find it by scrolling to the far left search and typing app store into the search box.


----------

